

Get set up with Jenkins CI on AWS in under 10 minutes - tyrankh
https://github.com/jadekler/git-chef-basic-jenkins-ci

======
tyrankh
OP here; 10 minutes predicated on install times :) Any suggestions or feedback
very welcome!

